# Teens and Hypnotherapy/tapes



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Has anyone either taken their teenager to a hypnotherapist or used Mike's tape with a teen? My 14 yr old son was recently diagnosed. His IBS is pain predominant -- spasms with bm. He's currently on donnatal and I've been considering taking him to a hypnotherapist or ordering the tapes for pain management. Can anyone offer opinions regarding this? Also, should I decide to take him to a hypnotherapist, how do I find one in the northern NJ area?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I think one of the youngest people Mike has worked with is 9, but I could be wrong. Teens can do this no problem and in some ways they can do it easier as they are less likely to have adult concious thoughts cloud their mind when they do them. I have had this since I was ten, sure wish I would have known about them then. The faster some aspects of IBS are nipped in the bud the better.The continued pain episodes can deepen the nerve pathways from the gut to the brain and back. It is somewhat complicated to explain, but it happpens.personally I think this is one of the best things you can do for him.You might try his tapes first for cost reasons and to see how he responds and then find one in person if you need to or you can find one and we have questions for you to ask about their practice and IBS. It has to be tailored to IBS and the HT person has to have experience in it.There are pluses for both sides.One thing is there are no side effects with the HT so you know.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Yep youngest was 9 who had IBS for 2 years.My secretary's daughter had IBS for a long while an dhad missed school for 2 years!.She was referred by a clinical peadiatrician and took her last year at school, no missing days and got A's







Now she is never in, always out with friends and working and college







Best regardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for bumping this Marilyn.That was almost 1 1/2 yrs ago. I did buy the tapes for my son. As I've said before, they are the one of the best things we tried to get his IBS symptoms under control.At the time of the original post, he was in 8th grade and was missing more school than attending. Today, he is a sophmore in high school. Last year he missed about 10 days (less than 1/2 from IBS symptoms). He is able to participate in x-country and track in high school. The best part is that he is only taking his meds on an "as needed" basis, which isn't very often.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is wonderful news, Jackie! And very encouraging to those who are suffering now to at least consider the program. I am so glad your son is better!


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Jackie;My daughter Rachel also did Mikes tapes with get success. She is IBS C. Rachel is now 13 and a half and that was alsmost two years ago I think. Every now and again she takes my tapes and uses them. Infact the nusiance has lost tape one on me.Denise


----------

